# Best wheelset in the $600 range?



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

I recently got a CAAD10 and was going to wait on upgrading the wheels until I rode a few thousand miles on the bike. Unfortunately, I was hit by a car while riding my bike yesterday. Luckily she slowed down enough to just damage the rear wheel of my bike (and take a chunk of skin off my knees and elbow). 

i'm 5'10" and weigh around 185 right now, on my way to about 160. I mostly road ride for fun/leisure/fitness...about 20 miles 5x a week on decent roads. Would like something light, durable, and accelerates quickly. 

I've been looking at the RS80s, Mavic Ksyrium Elites, and Soul 2.0/3.0. Which do you recommend?


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

For between $600-$700 you an get a wheelset built and it will better than any of pre-built wheels that you have listed. Go to Zen Cyclery and check out his website to get an idea. You could have a local shop build them for you if you didn't want to order them off the internet. When I first started cycling, there were no pre-built wheels so I am sort prejudice. I really don't know why people are so enamored with pre-built wheels.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Out of the three you listed the RS80s are very good. These are essentially Dura Ace hoops with Ultegra hubs.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

customs, dont even bother with factory built sets.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Although I haven't tried them, I've heard good things about Revolution Wheelworks and the cost is less than 600.00. They have 24/28 build options.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Spend a tad more ($750 total) and get Dura-Ace 7900 C24 clinchers?


----------



## dr4cats (Aug 8, 2010)

Rol ........


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Dura-Ace 7900 C24 clinchers are great. You should give them a try.


----------



## pottsman21 (Aug 24, 2011)

How about Reynold Solitudes?


----------



## seanymph (Dec 21, 2009)

what about boyd vitesse?
30mm Vitesse - Boyd Cycling

sonnyd.
pa


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I own the mavics. They are OK. 

I just put a few miles on Planet X C50s ($450). I'm impressed. Planet-X Pro Carbon 50mm Wheelset

Also, if you were hit by a car (was there a police report? hospital?), you should sue the pants off them. Don't even talk to their insurance claims adjuster. Call a lawyer.


----------



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Also, if you were hit by a car (was there a police report? hospital?), you should sue the pants off them. Don't even talk to their insurance claims adjuster. Call a lawyer.


Hit and run...I ride on pretty empty streets so no one else to witness it. I heard a car just normally coming up behind me, all of a sudden hear screeching of tires and next thing i know I'm sliding across the road and car zooms off. Couldn't get plates or anything. 

She had to be texting or something as it was a pretty flat road, during the middle of the day, and I was wearing a bright red shirt.

What kind of person does a hit and run to a biker? I mean seriously, it wasn't a little fender bender, I could have seriously needed help. Luckily, another driver saw me walking carrying my bike (back wheel was twisted and wouldn't roll) and gave me a ride 12 miles back to my car. That would NOT have been a fun walk!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you're OK.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

What is the current state of your rear wheel? Are you sure it is damaged, or does it just need to be trued after the crash?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Bummer, but don't you ride with your cell phone? Did you get up and call the police? People like that make me sick. We all make mistakes but driving away is inexcuseable.
I think the Zen Cyclery Katmandu or somthing along those lines sounds good for you. 
ValleyCyclist could build somthing up for you.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> I own the mavics. They are OK.
> 
> I just put a few miles on Planet X C50s ($450). I'm impressed. Planet-X Pro Carbon 50mm Wheelset


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Also, if you were hit by a car (was there a police report? hospital?), you should sue the pants off them. Don't even talk to their insurance claims adjuster. Call a lawyer.


I second this. You shouldn't have to pay a thing for your new wheelset.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

sherlock said:


> Spend a tad more ($750 total) and get Dura-Ace 7900 C24 clinchers?


Okay, I'll play. Where can I get Dura Ace C24s for $750? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Pure Race SuperLight Equip from BWW and they have a 20% off coupon at the moment. Or get them with with the Podium build (CX-Ray spokes) for $590 FTW!.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I just picked up a pair of RS80's for $400 brand new. Seemed like the best bang for the buck so to speak....Ultegra hubs are great - paying the extra few hundred for DA just seemed like overkill to me for what I was using the wheels for (2nd set). I think Ribble sells these for about $480 or so with free shipping to the US. I also was looking at the Easton EC70SL's. I found them for $530 and kind of wishing I went that route instead. 

Michael


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

onlineflyer said:


> Okay, I'll play. Where can I get Dura Ace C24s for $750? Curious minds want to know.


Looks like they've gone up a tad, but $850 @ CRC: Shimano Dura-Ace Wheels C24 CL Clincher 7900 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a custom build kind of guy because I can get whatever I want. However, have you ever ridden the RS80s? The CAAD 10 Dura Ace rolls on them and on my test ride,I had to look down to make sure I wasn't on a carbon bike. The CAAD10 is already a pretty compliant frame, but those wheels make this bike feel really nice.


----------



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

I ended up getting the RS80 wheels. I'm sure custom might have been better...I just didn't want to spend a bunch of time researching different parts of the wheels, finding the proper builder, etc. 

Rode them today expecting to see an increase in speed...while there def was an improvement in acceleration, the biggest change was in the ride quality.The bike rides so much smoother and just feels better.


----------



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

P.S. I should also mention, I ended up getting the new 2012 edition, so instead of it saying EiGHTY like last years model, it now says "RS80" in block lettering like the RS80 C50 model. The red nipples have been changed to black, and the silver spokes are now black as well.


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

RickRandhawa said:


> P.S. I should also mention, I ended up getting the new 2012 edition, so instead of it saying EiGHTY like last years model, it now says "RS80" in block lettering like the RS80 C50 model. The red nipples have been changed to black, and the silver spokes are now black as well.


RickRandhawa - curious to know how much you paid for the 2012's - I'm in the market and wondered if you found somewhere selling them for a great price!


----------



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

Paid $606 shipped from JensonUSA. Might have been able to get it cheaper shipped from the UK, but I needed the wheels quickly and wanted to be sure I got the 2012 models.


----------



## BPC Racing (Sep 21, 2011)

Im looking at some wheels for training...Toss up b/w R80's 495.00 (435.00 Ribble Outof Stock) or Solitudes 400.00. Suggestions?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

WI Hubs/CX-Ray Spokes/Kinlin XR-270 or 300 rims.........


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I ended up getting the RS80 wheels. I'm sure custom might have been better.


BS! You made a fine choice and got an excellent wheelset. 
I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

cpark said:


> WI Hubs/CX-Ray Spokes/Kinlin XR-270 or 300 rims.........


Thats my vote. You could cut the cost slightly by running Lasers as well.


----------

